#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Εξοπλισμός >  > > >  >  > Πωλείται: Πωλείται γεωδαιτικός σταθμός Trimble M3

## vsinertia

Πωλείται Trimble M3 ελάχιστα χρησιμοποιημένο 3.900€ με τα παρελκόμενά του. Το όργανο έχει αγοραστεί από τον επίσημο αντιπρόσωπο και έχει χρησιμοποιηθεί πολύ λίγο επειδη το διάστημα αυτό έχω απασχοληθεί σε εργοτάξια εκτος αττικής και δεν χρειάστηκα τον δικό μου εξοπλισμό. 
Service από Geotech ανοιξη 2015

Πληροφορίες στο tagiados@gmail.com

----------

